# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  monedas, monedas y..

## Ella

hola, he visto que mucha gente esta siguiendo el ilbro de tamariz, a mi me lo compraron pero aun no habia querido mirarlo hasta no cojer mas base, porque vi algunos fotos que tiene y al ver juegos con muchas monedas me entro miedo, jejeje
bueno, he mirado la bibliografia y veo que ha consultado un libro llamado okito coin box routines. alguno sabe algo de el?

----------


## bender the offender

Pasa de la caja Okito de momento.Aprende movimientos primero como Shuttle Pass, Spellbound, empalmes, hands clean y cosas asi. Los trucos con la caja Okito tambien los necesitan y son la clave de todo.Mira el video de Roth con caja Okito y veras que son imprescindibles

Ademas, la caja Okito, por ser un artilugio, despierta siempre cierta desconfianza. La gente cree que esta trucada y el merito del juego se difumina...

----------


## Jesus el mago

ella una pregunta además del libro de bobo que me recomendarias para empezar con la numismagia?

Gracias

----------


## Norax

jeje, eso significa que no los tienes : ) ahi viene de todo, para muuucho tiempo. el monedas... de Tamariz tambien esta muy bien.

si quieres algo visual los videos de david stone estan genial. es magnifico con la misdireccion. despues puedes entrar con david roth, ya mucho mas diverso.

----------


## Jesus el mago

pues no el de bobo no por que vale una pasta voy a ver el de tamariz

gracias

----------


## Ella

> Pasa de la caja Okito de momento


jaja, no, por dios!!, tener que aprender la okito??, nop, nop, nop...uy, si yo me estoy tomando estoy muy muy muy muyyyy lento..era simple curiosidad, porque tampoco leo libros en ingles :D. tengo una okito, si, me la regalo un amigo, pero hasta ahora no la he usado, ya llegara el momento.
*MALACOLAGIA:* yo no te puedo decir, este libro u otro porque recien estoy empezando, pero te puedo contar de lo que he leido...a ver, empece con el libro numismagia vol 1 que me presto un amigo (y por cierto he de devolverselo). es un buen libro, muy detallado, incluso te indica como abrir la mano cuando la moneda ha desaparecido en ella, pero...es solo tecnica, no hay juegos. puedes comprartelo, (el 1, no todos los vol de un porron), como vas a estar un tiempo aprendiendo a empalmar, y haciendo depositos, cuando practiques, juega con las monedas, es decir, haces un falso deposito y la haces aparecer, asi varias veces...aparece en la mano, tras la oreja, sobre el puño, en el codo...y en una de esas se te iran ocurriendo cosas, rutinas o diferentes apariciones. esta muy bien.
luego se que se recomienda el libro "monedas in crescendo" de cuesta, solo que esta agotado.
si me premites un consejo, cuando empieces con las monedas, no te preocupes en comprarte monedas trucadas, seguramente veras que en muchos libros vienen juegos con monedas que en la mayoria las requiere...pero nada, tu a lo tuyo. con decirte que en el bobo la mayoria de juegos son con monedas normales, salvo en la seccion especifica de monedas trucadas, jajajaja...
pues eso, si no te alcanza el dinero para el bobo, prueba con el numismagia si quieres, y como tendras un tiempito con el (te recuerdo que si te sale bien elgo con el tiempo te saldra mucho mejor y no solo en cuestion de presentacion y ritmo. si ya te lo has leido y te sale todo, vuelvelo a leer y veras que te sera todo distinto)ahorra y te si quieres,y ves que te gusta la numismagia, te lo compras.
ahora bien, con respcto a los videos, el de roth es muy bueno, vienen juegos y tecnica, no mucha, pero la que da la machaca bastante. el de stone me parece algo complicado para empezar, porque hace muchos juegos en los que hay empalmes multiples. luego hay un video de ammar, bastante completo, con juegos tambien e incluso parte teorica, pero si te lo compras es como si te hubieras el libro "numismagia" (tecnicamente)

----------


## Goreneko

no creo que haga falta saber mucho de caja okito para hacer las cosas que se explica en el Monedas..., puesto que ya vienen explicados los pases e incluso te viene el nombre de las cosas que se hacen, las añadiduras de Tamariz...

----------


## bender the offender

El libro de Bobo es imprescindible. Caro pero imprescindible. En cuanto a videos, yo pasaria de Stone y me iria directo a David Roth. Su magia es muy de mesa, estilo Slydini, pero es infinitamente mejor que Stone y que cualquier otro. Rubinstein es igualmente excelente pero mas avanzado.

Y si quieres ver algo de monedas Jumbo, Gary Kurtz

----------


## Jesus el mago

Gracias ella por tus consejos y  te hago caso comprare numismagia 1 y los otros poco a poco .. y ya lo se ... el de bobo si no me lo compro es que estoy idem...

Jesus

----------


## Ella

aprovecho y pregunto, creeis que el libro de tamariz es correcto para alguien que va a empezar de 0 :Confused:  o mejor para alguien de nivel basico?

----------


## Norax

yo he tenido ocasion de ver algunos libros de Tamariz, y en todos (los que he visto) hace un intento por señalar que podrias empezar de 0 con ese libro, pero que te va a costar tu tiempo hacerlo con soltura.

el monedas concretamentecreo que viene bastante bien. si bien no menciona empalmes o cosillas asi mas de teoria, lo hace de tal modo que para pasar al siguiente truco o siquiera para empezar ya te pide cierta habilidad. el primero por ejemplo de pasar la moneda por el dorso... requiere mucho tiempo de pasear la moneda por el dorso ^^ 

es mi punto de vista como principianteque lo ha visto.

----------


## Goreneko

no requiere habilidad, pero si 'saber hacer'. Basicamente, como dice Norax, te costara hacerlo con soltura (como por ejemplo la floritura de pasarse la moneda por encima de los dedos).
Es una rutina buenisima, en la que los elementos que usas (barajas de cartas, pañuelos, vasos...) te ayudan bastante en el trabajo.
No sale nada que no salga en las... ¿6? primeras paginas del Bobo, y para aprender a empalmar no hace falta ni eso...

----------


## Raistlin

No tengas miedo y atrevete con el de tamariz, tambien hay uno de magia con monedas de miguel angel gea muy bueno , y ahora no se a ciencia cierta pero creo que alfredo florensa casi seguro que tendra algun libro de monedas asi que si tiene alguno te aconsejo que vayas con el... un saludo y a por esas monedas

----------


## Ella

> No tengas miedo y atrevete con el de tamariz, tambien hay uno de magia con monedas de miguel angel gea muy bueno , y ahora no se a ciencia cierta pero creo que alfredo florensa casi seguro que tendra algun libro de monedas asi que si tiene alguno te aconsejo que vayas con el... un saludo y a por esas monedas


si por el libro de gea te refieres a mi magia con sus monedas (o algo asi) en omenaje a navajas...uff, es de nivelillo,no?

----------


## BusyMan

Raistlin... le aconsejas un libro que no sabes si existe? guay

El libro de Gea consideras que es fácil de conseguir?

Consideras que el libro de Gea es para empezar?

Consideras que el libro de Gea vale de algo sin el libro de Joaquín Navajas?

Jodido mule...

----------


## Raistlin

Vamos a ver alterado de la vida, hay una cosa que se llama mula y pc torrent donde tienes la mayor bibliografia, de magia que puedes encontrar y si bastante barata fijate, y el de gea claro que tiene nivel pero tiene juegos muy sencillitos, asi que chaval calmate un poco que ha si no vas a llegar a algun lado, respecto a ti ella hombre a lo mejor el de gea es de demasiado nivel...pero no se yo creo que podrias mirarlo a ver si hay algo que te puede servir, yo es que tengo por mania desde que empece con esto a coger un poquito de todo los libros, y siempre me ha servido

----------


## eidanyoson

Raistlin, tranquilidad. Bussy sabe lo que dice. Y digo lo mismo. Ni os imaginais lo que he avanzado con internet, pero ni os imaginais también lo que me está entorpeciendo, siempre algo nuevo, simpre más, y nunca nada de verdadero aprendizaje. A eso se refiere Bussy (o eso he entendido yo vamos).

----------


## Ella

> pero ni os imaginais también lo que me está entorpeciendo, siempre algo nuevo, simpre más, *y nunca nada de verdadero aprendizaje*. A eso se refiere Bussy (o eso he entendido yo vamos).


 yo tambien lo entendi asi, y tienes mucha razon eidan, el hecho de comprarte un libro de alguna forma (que no se como) te hace consciente y responsable del libro, lo quieres mas, lo lees mil veces con ainco e incluso te llega a gustar mas que si lo lees desde un pdf.
de todas formas, el "libro" de gea me dijeron que eran notas de conferencia ya que gea aun no ha sacado ningun libro.
otra cosa Raistlin: juegos sencillos que son? juegos con poca manipulacion, faciles de entender...? es que yo no tengo aun tablas como para hacer juegos con varias monedas a la vez haciendo empalmes multiples

----------

